# Swissvax crystal rock



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to have my hands on some crystal rock soon.

What is the best application method / preparation to get the best out of it?

Thanks.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Andy, taken off the Swissvax website..

Before Crystal Rock wax is applied, the paint has to be prepared with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid in order to ensure that the paintwork surface is perfectly clean and free of old wax residues and contaminations of old wax, acid rain, tar, insects and other remains and also to ensure that the wax can perfectly bond to the paintwork surface. Perfect preparation is the key to the world famous Swissvax finish. 

cant say i have used it myself as it's a wee bit expensive for me:thumb:

Kev


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i always use cleaner fluid before crystal rock, made to work together..

normally use cleaner fluid on the DA as its so oily that if its not super thin then its a pain to buff.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SV cleaner fluid is good stuff! I use it with my other waxes too, not just SV ones.

As Craig said, using a machine to apply it makes it easier to remove. By hand it can be a bit sticky.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

If you want to remove all the silicons etc from the paint go for professional Paint shop panel wipe thats the only thing that will totally clean a panel prior to waxing,Other s just wipe silicons and grease around,Once done put good couple of coats on  then wait a day and post us some shots up here


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.

In terms of application, do people find it best to apply to the whole car and then buff or do a panel at a time?

My prep with my regular waxes is clay then either srp or pb bh as I have some light swirling to hide then top off with the wax. How is crystal rock likely to sit on top of pb bh or srp?

It looks good on my kettle


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

My 50ml sample arrived today. It smells lush...


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks magic Andy, if you don't mind me asking where did you get from?


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Picked it up from the personal sales section on here


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

has he got anymore?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cleaner Fluid is just IPA in an expensive bottle.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Cleaner Fluid is just IPA in an expensive bottle.


I wish IPA was the same as cleaner fluid! :lol:


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

any proof that SV Cleaner Fluid is only IPA


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

david_pupu said:


> any proof that SV Cleaner Fluid is only IPA


No mate, they're not even remotely close. SV cleaner fluid is a pre-wax cleaner (cleaner glaze). Same category as Zymol HD cleanse, Dodo lime prime lite, Lusso revitalising creme, Victoria Wax deep cleanse, etc....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

steve... have you ever even seen cleaner fluid before? :lol:

it's the opposite of IPA, its very oily!!


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

But None of that removes silconns or Grease , so totally pointless exercise . You Need Paint cleanser Bodyshop Panel wipe degreaser


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

he's not painting the damn thing hes waxing it :lol:.... you don't need a perfectly bare surface for wax.

one of the benefits of wax is that you can use something nice and oily underneath to add extra gloss.
Cleaner fluid is paint cleanser!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Panel wipe panel wipe, jesus it was bodyshop only till Rob went and said it needs using before EXO, now all of a sudden all other cleansers or IPA are redundant?!?!?! :lol: :wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular is a superb cleansing and glazing product that adds to the finish, in my opinion, when used prior to Crystal Rock. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting discussion but if I could drag us back on topic.... Has anyone used CR over pb bh with good results?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Regarding D/A use I was always user the pressing Cleaner Fluid was for hand use only


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> Regarding D/A use I was always user the pressing Cleaner Fluid was for hand use only


CFR is very oily and no problem by DA Stef. :thumb:

Now back on topic before the OP gets upset! 

Alan W


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

lol, No never used crystal rock, but heard its very over rated, with any wax, its wats uderneath that matters too and Paint finish in first place. 
Now who`s got these samples? haha


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Regarding D/A use I was always user the pressing Cleaner Fluid was for hand use only





Alan W said:


> CFR is very oily and no problem by DA Stef. :thumb:
> 
> Now back on topic before the OP gets upset!
> 
> Alan W


I give you a lot of credit for deciphering the autocorrect for "under the impression."


----------

